# Tried Installing Ubuntu on Mac os X



## birdyz (Jan 22, 2009)

I partitioned a space for my ubuntu using bootcamp (26gb)
When i tried using it all to install ubuntu some error msg came up and I kind of just 
ignored it. Instead i just used 18gb instead and the error msg didnt come up again after that.
After installing I tried to switch back to my Mac but the screen went black and some numbers and I believe some kind of 
error msg came up. Anyone know whats going on?

I am now trying to remove the ubuntu partition so it would just revert back to a single partition of Mac.
But I can't figure that out.

Here is most of what the screen said after clicking on Mac os X
panic (cpu 0 caller 0x2ad0d5): Incompatible boot args version 1 revision .....

Debugger called <panic>
Backtrace (cpu 0) Frame return ad. 4 potential args on stack

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: unknown
Mac os version: not yet set


----------



## birdyz (Jan 22, 2009)

I was sort of able to fix the problem.
I didn't understand what was going on with switching to Mac however I thought that
If i was able to remove the partition with linux, it would revert back to just booting with Mac
I was able to burn gnome partitioner to a disk and use it to remove the linux partition
However after that the computer was not able to recognize any boot drive 
Funny thing is a little whiles later I turned on the computer to try a couple other things and it just booted back to mac.... So i guess it sort of solved the problem. although i do still feel uneasy

There is just one problem left.
When i first tried to install ubuntu i used bootcamp to partition a 30some gb drive
I only used about 18gb of that to make the linux drive.
After removing the linux i was able to get on the mac but now i have 30 some gb just floating around not being used.
My comp is a 160 hard drive but its saying the max is now 130. How do I get the 30 gbs to "merge" back with the original drive?


----------



## birdyz (Jan 22, 2009)

I installed refit and analyzed my computer, but being new to this sort of thing i dont understand this sort of jargon. Here is a copy of the report. Can any1 tell me if this report is good news or has something changed 
this report is in comparison to a normal macbook pro. (asking cus I messed around with the hard drive partition so Im hoping everything has gone back to normal) If something is wrong or out of place if I could get some assistance in fixing it.
THanks!


*** Report for internal hard disk ***

Current GPT partition table:
# Start LBA End LBA Type
1 40 409639 EFI System (FAT)
2 409640 245514279 Mac OS X HFS+

Current MBR partition table:
# A Start LBA End LBA Type
1 1 312581807 ee EFI Protective

MBR contents:
Boot Code: Unknown, but bootable

Partition at LBA 40:
Boot Code: None (Non-system disk message)
File System: FAT32
Listed in GPT as partition 1, type EFI System (FAT)

Partition at LBA 409640:
Boot Code: None
File System: HFS Extended (HFS+)
Listed in GPT as partition 2, type Mac OS X HFS+


----------

